# Bicycle Heaven---loading up



## Howard Gordon (Jun 1, 2022)

Pittsburgh show this weekend, Saturday and Sunday.  Have a trailer load of bikes to sell, and a lot of ballooner parts.  Always a great show with lots to do.  See ya there!!!


----------



## Herman (Jun 1, 2022)

See you there !


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice!


----------

